# Blast from the past ! Who remember this ?



## timor (Aug 9, 2014)

Just got (with other stuff) a set of three 5x7 developing trays made by Yankee. Brand new . Really, they don't appear to be ever used. That was inside (in pristine condition, like fresh $20 note).


Who can translate the prices to today money ? And boy, couple things from that flyer I would like to have.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 9, 2014)

Neat - I like finding stuff like that.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 9, 2014)

I bought a new, old stock Yankee Cut Film Agitank for $20 US about three weeks ago. I love the look of that Yankee 4x5 contact printer--that looks pretty sweet! I plan on developing some 2.25 x 3.25 sheet film from my Miniature Speed Graphic this summer, so I bought this tank, rather than go with the "taco method" of developing. A couple iPhone snaps I just did.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 10, 2014)

I remember them.  In fact I even had some of those specific items. I worked in a camera store as a kid and we sold Yankee products.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 10, 2014)

Yep, cool find.

If you want some idea of what those prices would be like today, you can use an "inflation calculator" site, like this.
You'll have to know what year those prices are from though.


----------



## cgw (Aug 10, 2014)

Cool. NOS stuff is killer. Got a boxed NOS Mamiya RB67 Pro S body kit a few years back--eerily complete with warranty card and dessicant pack. Probably someone's unused back-up.


----------



## timor (Aug 10, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I bought a new, old stock Yankee Cut Film Agitank for $20 US about three weeks ago. I love the look of that Yankee 4x5 contact printer--that looks pretty sweet! I plan on developing some 2.25 x 3.25 sheet film from my Miniature Speed Graphic this summer, so I bought this tank, rather than go with the "taco method" of developing. A couple iPhone snaps I just did.
> 
> View attachment 81669View attachment 81670


I would like to have that to.  But right now I have MOD 54. Only 6 sheets of 4x5. Works OK, after small modification.


----------



## timor (Aug 10, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Yep, cool find.
> 
> If you want some idea of what those prices would be like today, you can use an "inflation calculator" site, like this.
> You'll have to know what year those prices are from though.


 Thanks for the link.


----------



## timor (Aug 10, 2014)

cgw said:


> Cool. NOS stuff is killer. Got a boxed NOS Mamiya RB67 Pro S body kit a few years back--eerily complete with warranty card and dessicant pack. Probably someone's unused back-up.


In the package I got also some Provia 4x5 (10 sheets) and Provia 35 mm.  Exp. date 2004. I have no idea, how it was stored. Anyone (from Toronto) want this ?  I am not about to shoot slide or do cross processing so it's free. (I got it for free .)


----------

